# Battery Powered Vacuum Cleaner/Sweeper



## TennHalfBack (Jul 11, 2015)

Any recommendations? A $300 one is not in the budget. Thinking about something that would do a quick clean-up.

Thanks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ebay


----------



## Zoomyn (Apr 12, 2019)

I thought the same way - overpriced British hype in a vacuum, ain't no way... 

Then came Christmas last and I knew I'd be out of town for six weeks - I caught a V7 Animal with all attachments at Sam's Club for $219 and I hid it under the couch... Almost worth it to say over the phone how the cats said there is an animal under the sofa so ya gotta check now... 

Anyhow, between kitty fur & litter, endless prairie dust and tracked in black dirt the thing has earned its way so far, its a brainless 7-minute sweep to get 1st floor clean though I spent $25 to get a flex hose attachment to do cars high stuff with and it just plain works without exertion or cord minding or high-pressure sound exposure... 

Wish I had a clue for something cheaper for you, don't fatigue on lowest price quest if you do choose a higher price unit.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Like new Hoover multifloor Cruise at Walmart for $91.00 donated to thrift shop - no battery or charger. Battery at Hoover.com was over $100.00 with chargers out of stock...
Be aware of what you buy....Just sayin'.


----------

